# Confo Critic on AQHA



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

All and all I don't think she is a bad looking gal. She looks to be very calm (lol) and has a nice overall look to her. She is fairly balanced, with a nice length of back and fairly strong loin. She is a touch straight in the rear, but not too bad. I like her shoulder and her neck ties in well. 

To me the biggest concern is that she appears to be quite bow legged both front and rear. Correct hind legs should point outwards slightly and hers point in. Her front feet also toe in (seems more on the left than the right). I would also like to see larger feet and a bit more substance of bone for her size. 

Her left hind fetlock appears that it might have some swelling in the side photo too.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I like her body and she seems like a nice quiet girl but her legs like tryst said seem to be bow legged, and she toes in


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Quite toed in


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Tryst said:


> All and all I don't think she is a bad looking gal. She looks to be very calm (lol) and has a nice overall look to her. She is fairly balanced, with a nice length of back and fairly strong loin. She is a touch straight in the rear, but not too bad. I like her shoulder and her neck ties in well.
> 
> To me the biggest concern is that she appears to be quite bow legged both front and rear. Correct hind legs should point outwards slightly and hers point in. Her front feet also toe in (seems more on the left than the right). I would also like to see larger feet and a bit more substance of bone for her size.
> 
> Her left hind fetlock appears that it might have some swelling in the side photo too.


Thanks! Thats actually completely different than the last critic. I actually think a tad bit of her toed in ness is due to her not being position completely squared. She's not so bad when i get her correctly postured however by myself i cant keep her still well enough to get a photo. 

Actually for all the people who say she looks calm.. she's a monster. LOL. She's the kind of horse who knows her job and if you get in her way she will buck and kick in a way that, while not trying to unseat you, is just meant to show you her disapproval. I use her on cows. She loves cutting and we work on reining in the arena. 

She does have small feet but my farrier says her sole is the best he's ever seen and that that will keep her a lot more sound than a big footed horse with shallower soles. 

And lastly her hind left fetlock was sliced open a little over a year ago and she's got a scar and a bit of permanant swelling. Vet says there's nothing to worry about and she is 100% sound. 

Thanks guys! I can see the toed in and the bow legged.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Bow legged behind, left front rotated and knock knee'd, left hind appears slipper footed with a dropped fetlock. Hind legs appear to have rotational issues through the fetlock joints.

Low set to her neck with a thick root of neck, very down hill build, weakish coupling, steep shoulder, low point of shoulder and shallow angle from the point of shoulder to elbow. 

Her body is not a real concern.. it is not stellar and never will be and she is very downhill in build.. but the real concern are her legs. They have rotations going on that do not seem good at all (from these photos).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is not downhill. not *** high.. the bulldoggy type quarters are usually flat flooted ,toed in . the bowed goes along with the toed in. i would prefer to see her a few pounds heavier. She has the working stock horse typer of neck. Make sure the farrier does not take to much off her heels and files the inside a tad lower, and rounds those toes .. Nice to see a quarter horse not bred with its *** two inches taller than its withers.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Down hill is determined not by top line but by a line from point of buttock to root of neck. In that context she is down hill. 

Still and all rotations are not good when they are not consistant through a joint. Her left front (as an example) has the forearm straight, the knee knocked in, the cannon below it rotated out and off set to the outside (benched) and the pastern rotated in along with the foot. The right hind has no spiral through the hock.. it is pointed straight forward and the pastern is rotated in along with the foot. The left hind has the pastern rotated in... and the pastern is dropped in the side photo, horse facing to the left.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

nope rotations are not good, but if all she is gonna be is a trail horse and not a brood mare she should be fine. her neck may tie in a little low. I have ridden some horses with bad conformation that were great minded animals and would do whatever was asked of them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think her body isn't bad. I dont' see downhilledness. I think her shoulder and neck tie in reasonably, (though it's hard to see with her head down like that.)

her legs appear crooked to me. The front left is bench-kneed and toed in, and the right rear is toed in and the hoof has some bulging in it and odd shape. Her feet are very small and heels underrun on front.

Is this from being worked too hard at a young age?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree with Elana that there is a VERY SLIGHT downhill but I'm not concerned at all with that. Her leg though...just aren't on straight. Drop a plumb line down the front her leg at her chest, through her knee and down to her foot and she's way off.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm no good with conformation, but judging by the first picture she looks pretty rowdy. :lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She looks like someone ruined the joints in here legs by working her too hard too young. Thats a shame.


----------

